
3Y0Z Bouvet Island DX Pedition - alex19568
https://dxnews.com/3y0z/
======
alex19568
More information about Bouvet Island
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bouvet_Island](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bouvet_Island)

------
brudgers
More on DX'ing:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DXing](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DXing)

------
alex19568
3Y0Z. International Team will be active from Bouvet Island, IOTA AN - 002, in
2018 as 3Y0Z.

